# Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Oil Change



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

I've been using mobil 1 full syn and the mobil 1 filter on all of my cars, and change it every 5000-6000 miles. This guy comes into my work and just buys one quart of mobil 1 and the filter. I ask him if he needs any more, and he said that he just changes the filter and adds whatever oil he lost while doing it. He also said that he's been doing this for almost 200,000 miles on his toyota without any problems. I've heard that mobil actually does reccomend doing it this way, has anyone else heard this? It'd be a nice way to save some $$$, seeing how I usually have to do an oil change monthly.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think a lot of ppl do it that way. I don't personally but it works for some. I think if you have any money invested in your car you should change all the oil and add brand new fresh oil in.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

never heard of this before
there's no way oil can last forever
at some time you would need to change the entire amount


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Yeah, I know the oil can't last forever, but I have also heard that you can just change the oil every other time you do the filter change. Anyone else?


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I know car companies are now saying to wait up to 7500 miles per oil change under normal conditions. However, I don't think there's an oil in the world that could perform the way described. Even synthetic oil breaks down over time. Although it may last longer than regular oil, I wouldn't go more than 10k between changes, with changing the filter every 5k. But that's just my $.02.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

BMW's use an oil that they recomend oil changes every 15k miles with only changes in the filter.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Here are some people that are into extended drain intervals. They also like to test their oil to make sure it is still doing its job:

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Strange stuff, I would never do that to my car. I know Mobil 1 can last 5,000mi or so, but I change my oil and filter (Nissan filter, Mobil 1 Syn) every 3k.


----------



## Mangina (Aug 7, 2004)

I've heard you can do that. Synthetics are so much better than regular oil. Check out amsoils website. They say you can get up to 25000 miles between full oil changes, with changing the filter every 5000 or so. I probably wouldn't try it though, but their oil is the shat. If your going to do regular oil and filter changes every 3000-5000 miles, then don't waste your money on synthetics.

Edit: Oh yeah, there are about a million different opinions on oil so your never going to get a straight answer.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i recently got a leak somewhere in my engine, where i lose anywhere between half a quart, to a full quart of oil a month depending how much i drive. odd thing is, it doesnt drip on the driveway. ive brought it to 2 places, and they cant find where its coming from. there is also a light coat of oil on the oil pan, and the passenger drivetrain area.

Anyway, this is kinda my recent way to change the oil  i mean, why waste 30-40 every few thousand miles, when i can spend maybe $6 a month  and so far, its not burning or seperating, not a perfect clear golden color, but its also not burning black color.


----------



## qreturn (Aug 7, 2004)

ok then. i know that alot of you use mobil 1 out there and selling oil myself i know that it is still the best out there. what are your recs for a non sport nissan engine. right now, i put in the valvoline durablend in upon hearing that this is a good oil for regular driving conditions in the 1.6 liters. is this right?


----------



## qreturn (Aug 7, 2004)

by the way, thank you slayer for that lead on that wiring harness. he will be able to save about $150 over the local dealership for the same thing. it goes in next week. i miss my car.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Sweet deal guy!! :thumbup:


----------

